# ProHopper Hydraulics



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=139333\' target=\'_blank\'>link to old topic</a>[/right]​


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

PRO HOPPER#1  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Dec 27 2009, 12:56 PM~16101799
> *PRO HOPPER#1   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS WHY CALICHRIS IS #1 IN YOUR CITY!!PROHOPPER PISTON PUMP!!!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 27 2009, 03:08 PM~16102772
> *THATS WHY CALICHRIS IS #1 IN YOUR CITY!!PROHOPPER PISTON PUMP!!!
> *


YOU KNOW THE DRILL............PICS OR YOUR FULL OF SHIT.....AND WE WANT TO SEE THE COMPLETE PISTON FROM PRO HOPPER NOT JUST A BLOCK


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 28 2009, 06:23 PM~16114308
> *YOU KNOW THE DRILL............PICS OR YOUR FULL OF SHIT.....AND WE WANT TO SEE THE COMPLETE PISTON FROM PRO HOPPER NOT JUST A BLOCK
> *


YOU KNOW WHAT IT HAS IN IT!!!! PROHOPPER BLOCK SO IT IS A PROHOPPER PUMP TO THE FRONT!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 28 2009, 08:30 PM~16115818
> *YOU KNOW WHAT IT HAS IN IT!!!! PROHOPPER BLOCK SO IT IS A PROHOPPER PUMP TO THE FRONT!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


WHY DIDNT YOU USE THE PRO HOPPER PISTON TANK WITH THE BLOCK???


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Big ups for 2010 to pro hopper. Hope the year will start 
On a possitive note.


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 29 2009, 12:30 AM~16118701
> *WHY DIDNT YOU USE THE PRO HOPPER PISTON TANK WITH THE BLOCK???
> *


PRO HOPPER COOL WITH ME!!!!! THEY AINT NEVER HATED ON ME. HOOKED ME UP A COUPLE TIMES!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BESIDES IVE USED PRO HOPPER IN MY HOPPERS.. WORKED GOOD BUMPER CHECKED!!! :thumbsup: 2 LICK BUMPER









BUT IM USING A NEW PRODUCT FOR THE NEW YEAR????


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 29 2009, 05:49 PM~16126261
> *PRO HOPPER COOL WITH ME!!!!! THEY AINT NEVER HATED ON ME. HOOKED ME UP A COUPLE TIMES!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  BESIDES IVE USED PRO HOPPER IN MY HOPPERS.. WORKED GOOD BUMPER CHECKED!!!  :thumbsup:  2 LICK BUMPER
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that day :biggrin: ....


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 29 2009, 06:49 PM~16126261
> *PRO HOPPER COOL WITH ME!!!!! THEY AINT NEVER HATED ON ME. HOOKED ME UP A COUPLE TIMES!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  BESIDES IVE USED PRO HOPPER IN MY HOPPERS.. WORKED GOOD BUMPER CHECKED!!!  :thumbsup:  2 LICK BUMPER
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK AT FLACO I MEAN THE BEAVER WHEN HE WAS JUST A LITTLE BEAVE


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 31 2009, 07:28 PM~16149267
> *LOOK AT FLACO I MEAN THE BEAVER WHEN HE WAS JUST A LITTLE BEAVE
> *


NO **** LOOK AT THAT BUMPER CHECK... REGULAR PRO HOPPER PUMP!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 29 2009, 06:49 PM~16126261
> *PRO HOPPER COOL WITH ME!!!!! THEY AINT NEVER HATED ON ME. HOOKED ME UP A COUPLE TIMES!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  BESIDES IVE USED PRO HOPPER IN MY HOPPERS.. WORKED GOOD BUMPER CHECKED!!!  :thumbsup:  2 LICK BUMPER
> 
> 
> ...


EMPIRE ??? :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 31 2009, 10:01 PM~16150236
> *EMPIRE ??? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 29 2009, 08:03 PM~16126423
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Cutty!!! Whut happened to it?


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Dec 27 2009, 03:08 PM~16102772
> *THATS WHY CALICHRIS IS #1 IN YOUR CITY!!PROHOPPER PISTON PUMP!!!
> *


its all to the good PRO HOPPER#1 WE DONT HATE uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 4 2010, 05:57 PM~16182818
> *Nice Cutty!!! Whut happened to it?
> *


i sold it 5 1/2 years ago... bought it back about a 1year ago and redoing it all over again. it should be out soon


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 5 2010, 03:08 AM~16188481
> *i sold it 5 1/2 years ago... bought it back about a 1year ago and redoing it all over again. it should be out soon
> *


  you making it radical or keepin' it street???


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 5 2010, 06:13 PM~16194533
> * you making it radical or keepin' it street???
> *


naw street


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 6 2010, 02:38 AM~16200560
> *naw street
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 6 2010, 01:38 AM~16200560
> *naw street
> *


 :uh: Weight, chains, dropped lowers, or wheels kicked back is not street :nono: 























On another note.....i heard someone sat on a beaver???? :0


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

whats up on the website?????????


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jan 6 2010, 06:08 PM~16206494
> *:uh: Weight, chains, dropped lowers, or wheels kicked back is not street :nono:
> On another note.....i heard someone sat on a beaver???? :0
> *


hahaha it looked like the beaver had a dickhead!!!!!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

sup pro hopper......jerry what happened...you knew the get backs were gonna come....


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAM1aSoIJlE


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2010, 07:18 PM~16239112
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 15 2010, 10:16 AM~16300088
> *:biggrin: LOOKING GOOD!
> *


CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD BUT NOT AS GOOD AS THAT CHECKER BOARD BLUE BUTTON UP HE HAD ON WITH ALL HIS TACO MEAT HANGIN OUT THE TOP OF IT....LMAO.....TONY MONTANA DIDNT HAVE SHIT ON HIM THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jan 18 2010, 06:35 PM~16331686
> *CAR LOOKS REAL GOOD BUT NOT AS GOOD AS THAT CHECKER BOARD BLUE BUTTON UP HE HAD ON WITH ALL HIS TACO MEAT HANGIN OUT THE TOP OF IT....LMAO.....TONY MONTANA DIDNT HAVE SHIT ON HIM THAT DAY :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)




----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

PRO HOPPER x1 :cheesy: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Hit me up Armin


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 30 2010, 07:01 AM~16459079
> *Hit me up Armin
> *


Wad up Big Rob, how's theat new truck workin for ya....Hit me up fool


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Workin good makin that paper. How's shit out west?


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

a call you guys and no one answer my calls 786-380-6468
from miami chop shop need some parts


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2010, 07:18 PM~16239112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: CANT GET ENOUGH OF THIS 62...


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

anyone know when the site will be back up


----------



## marquez 38 (Nov 1, 2008)

OK


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

armin :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

DAMM WEN U GUYS GUNNA GET DA WEB READY ... :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Mar 3 2010, 09:08 PM~16785100
> *DAMM WEN U GUYS GUNNA GET DA WEB READY ... :biggrin:
> *


x2. I miss the webshop too.


----------



## madhopper1 (Sep 7, 2008)

X-2 To that shit hell I call them to see if they had any piston pumps available but they were out of stock. Hell I had some friends that ordered parts and did not recieve thier part till two months later. Whats up with that. Thats not the Pro Hopper company I use to know. I live in west TX and it would take a week to get parts from them and no later.


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

wats up pro hopper just had a ?
i bought a prewired 4 switch panel and i was wondering if you could tell me wat color wires are for wat ? i'm trying to hook this up to my pumps now and im lost on the wire color codes for connection like what color is front,back,left corner, right corner,etc. im running 2 pump 3 dumps, please help,thanks.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Mar 18 2010, 01:31 PM~16928052
> *wats up pro hopper just had a ?
> i bought a prewired 4 switch panel and i was wondering if you could tell me wat color wires are for wat ? i'm trying to hook this up to my pumps now and im lost on the wire color codes for connection like what color is front,back,left corner, right corner,etc. im running 2 pump 3 dumps, please help,thanks.
> *



the middle row of termianls are all ur 24v hook up...now if u hit the switch upwards to lift the car then the bottom row of terminals are ur pump power wires which are what u connect to ur solenoids to the "S" terminals....then if u hit the switch downwards to dump the car then the top row of termianls are ur dumps connections..u just need to then connect the wires accordingly to the switches use..if its a front switch, back switch, side to side switch..whatever...


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Mar 18 2010, 03:31 PM~16928052
> *wats up pro hopper just had a ?
> i bought a prewired 4 switch panel and i was wondering if you could tell me wat color wires are for wat ? i'm trying to hook this up to my pumps now and im lost on the wire color codes for connection like what color is front,back,left corner, right corner,etc. im running 2 pump 3 dumps, please help,thanks.
> *


you got it homie u u still need help???


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LC CONNECTEK_@Mar 23 2010, 12:18 AM~16970624
> *you got it homie u u still need help???
> *


i think that will take care of it thanks, but any other help would be cool.


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83_elco_@Mar 23 2010, 07:17 AM~16971682
> *i think that will take care of it thanks, but any other help would be cool.
> *



pm sent


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

TTMFT PRO HOPPER X1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Apr 11 2010, 04:14 PM~17161260
> *TTMFT PRO HOPPER X1  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANK YOU TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS WE APPRECIATE YOUR BUSINESS! :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnSmith1 (Apr 15, 2010)

prohopper.com is the best place to start .

















Private Investigator nj 
Investigator nj 
New Jersey Private Investigations


----------



## suphwed55 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you very much for sharing on HAUDRALICS,which I have always wandered of..


----------



## suphwed55 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you very much for sharing on HAUDRALICS,which I have always wandered of..


_________________________
Accommodation Ballina


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillacj (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

any news on the site they told me like a month and a half ago it would be up the following week i think they need to fire there internet guy cause he is slow as hell lol ttt for prohopper


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

need some power balls how much pm me


----------



## rick32505 (Apr 28, 2010)

i need help wireing one pump with two dumps on a honda


----------



## rick32505 (Apr 28, 2010)

im new with hydraulics i need help wireing my pump


----------



## felix munn (Jan 16, 2008)

whats up wit prohopper's web site!!!!!!!!! Do anybody got a # to prohopper


----------



## AlphaTiger86 (Mar 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by felix munn_@Apr 30 2010, 03:42 PM~17353790
> *whats up wit prohopper's web site!!!!!!!!! Do anybody got a # to prohopper
> *


*X2*


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AlphaTiger86_@May 1 2010, 07:25 PM~17361530
> *X2
> *


1 818 901 6100


armin i need a few things im gonna have dan do an order


----------



## nickin520 (Feb 16, 2010)

tried prohopper.com today and this was near the top 

prohopper.com expired on 04/21/2010 and is pending renewal or deletion.

will the site ever be back online whats goin on


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nickin520_@May 2 2010, 07:06 AM~17363269
> *tried prohopper.com today and this was near the top
> 
> prohopper.com expired on 04/21/2010 and is pending renewal or deletion.
> ...


Same for the ShowTime website: http://www.showtimehydraulics.com :tears:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Apr 14 2010, 01:45 PM~17191878
> *
> THANK YOU TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS WE APPRECIATE YOUR BUSINESS! :thumbsup:
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW GOOD THINGS COME TO WHOS WAIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PRO HOPPER X1


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@May 2 2010, 04:55 PM~17367312
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW GOOD THINGS COME TO WHOS  WAIT    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: PRO HOPPER X1
> *


TTMFT


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

can someone that knows something for definate post in here so we can wait in silence or just go somewhere esle? the site is down and the domain names are for sale ?


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@May 11 2010, 02:12 AM~17451318
> *can someone that knows something for definate post in here so we can wait in silence or just go somewhere esle? the site is down and the domain names are for sale ?
> *


And emails get bounced back.


----------



## parsonsd33 (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm starting to lose hope in prohopper, I think I'm going to go look at the CCE website!!!


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by parsonsd33_@May 12 2010, 08:31 AM~17464444
> *I'm starting to lose hope in prohopper, I think I'm going to go look at the CCE website!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by parsonsd33_@May 12 2010, 08:31 AM~17464444
> *I'm starting to lose hope in prohopper, I think I'm going to go look at the CCE website!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by parsonsd33_@May 12 2010, 10:31 AM~17464444
> *I'm starting to lose hope in prohopper, I think I'm going to go look at the CCE website!!!
> *


X2


----------



## vincent4243 (May 11, 2010)

His new business became successful because of his knowledge of hydraulics and the support of his wife who helped out at the shop 24-7. Besides selling and installing hydraulics, he also sells lowrider bikes and models. With the car hopping and dancing competition in full force for the last decade, Shorty built his first dancer, which was switch-controlled by David from the famed Red's Hydraulics industry. During that time his oldest son John got into building model car dancers that were hitting 18 inches on tabletops. John decided that school was not for him so he quit and started working with his dad at the shop full time where he has also become a master of hydraulics. Later, Shorty helped John build another dancer called "El Canio" and started competing with Shorty as a team. That year El Canio took Second at the Vegas Super Show in the Street Dance category.
________________________________________________-
London SEO


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

yeah and... what about the shop ?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

hay armin can you give me a call i need some kits in a bad way nick ILLEGAL CREATIONS


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@May 24 2010, 10:20 PM~17594648
> *hay  armin can you give me a call i need some kits in a bad way nick ILLEGAL CREATIONS
> *



Do you still have the same phone#?


----------



## DROPMASTER (Sep 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@May 26 2010, 04:29 PM~17613096
> *Do you still have the same phone#?
> *


thanks for the call back man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

at last, a holding page is up at WWW.PROHOPPER.COM so all is not lost and there is no impending doom LOL


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@May 26 2010, 09:29 PM~17616951
> *thanks for the call back man  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AAAHHHH yea, illegal goin to the top. Im pump up for you big bro
your a tru pro hopper lol


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

armin whats going on man......this is the car im trying to put next to dans :biggrin: :biggrin: 














jerry when do i get my rematch....oh i got shocks too


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DROPMASTER_@May 26 2010, 09:29 PM~17616951
> *thanks for the call back man  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@May 27 2010, 09:27 PM~17629009
> *armin whats going on man......this is the car im trying to put next to dans  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


When ever your ready


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 28 2010, 08:15 PM~17636521
> *When ever your ready
> 
> 
> ...


I feel a groug match comin on  

I guess I shouldn't post it in here ?????


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@May 27 2010, 10:27 PM~17629009
> *armin whats going on man......this is the car im trying to put next to dans  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: chipers need love to what do are those purple wheels :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 28 2010, 07:15 PM~17636521
> *When ever your ready
> 
> 
> ...


 whers those shocks i dont see any :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 28 2010, 09:31 PM~17637073
> *I feel a groug match comin on
> 
> I guess I shouldn't post it in here ?????
> *



yup gotta get my get backs........


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

TTT PRO HOPPER X1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

TTT PRO HOPPER X1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@May 29 2010, 09:37 AM~17640664
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: chipers need love  to what IT do are those purple wheels :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@May 31 2010, 03:20 PM~17655743
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *



bwahaha bwahahaha


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## calichris09 (Mar 12, 2010)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@May 27 2010, 10:27 PM~17629009
> *armin whats going on man......this is the car im trying to put next to dans  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## calichris09 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 28 2010, 07:15 PM~17636521
> *When ever your ready
> 
> 
> ...


ill take both of you :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## calichris09 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 28 2010, 08:31 PM~17637073
> *I feel a groug match comin on
> 
> I guess I shouldn't post it in here ?????
> *


you too weres that cutlass


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calichris09_@Jun 5 2010, 06:12 PM~17704479
> *you too weres that cutlass
> *



look at this fucking bully...........i went down to 6 batteries just for you buddy.....looks like well have the same set up guess its gonna be whos better on the switch


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 10 2010, 09:29 PM~17754162
> *look at this fucking bully...........i went down to 6 batteries just for you buddy.....looks like well have the same set up  guess its gonna be whos better on the switch
> *


Oh shit, then Chris will win :biggrin:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

site still ain't working whats up with it? :run:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

pro hopper street double doin 65


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2010, 01:12 AM~17756569
> *Oh shit, then Chris will win :biggrin:
> *


will you win with that cutty doing 35


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 11 2010, 06:39 PM~17763029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yo armin send me a box of motors


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

pro hopper x1 in the big LV :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :h5: :h5: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## d3znut5 (May 23, 2010)

can i get prices through this thread? thanks


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

i am about to have a three pump set up 14z in the bac 8z in the front i have 6 batts but i think they may b addin more. my question is how high would a standin three b? and if i would b able to hop it and how high?


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

Aspiring Poster

Posts: 33
Joined: May 2010




im gettin a three pump set up i have an 83 cutlass rite now i have 6batts they may b addin more.how high would the standin three be in the air? and will it b able to hop and how high? 14z in the bac and 8z in the front


----------



## AzsMostHated (May 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 11 2010, 05:39 PM~17763029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Jun 16 2010, 05:17 PM~17807763
> *car looks good :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 28 2010, 10:15 PM~17636521
> *When ever your ready
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic (and car) Jerry


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Jun 16 2010, 05:54 PM~17808736
> *Nice pic (and car) Jerry
> *


Thanks.............


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by calichris09_@Jun 5 2010, 05:11 PM~17704473
> *ill take both of you :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 10 2010, 08:29 PM~17754162
> *look at this fucking bully...........i went down to 6 batteries just for you buddy.....looks like well have the same set up  guess its gonna be whos better on the switch
> *


 :0 :0 BATTLE OF THE 6 BATT CARS ???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 11 2010, 05:39 PM~17763029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!+May 28 2010, 07:15 PM~17636521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2010, 09:25 PM~17820483
> *NICE
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2010, 10:24 PM~17820472
> *:0  :0 BATTLE OF THE 6 BATT CARS ???
> *


and winner gets u????

but rules are must drive ..and have shocks....


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 17 2010, 10:26 PM~17820497
> *:wave:
> *



being your the king of 6 batteries street its only right ?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 19 2010, 09:28 PM~17835661
> *being your the king of 6 batteries street  its only right    ?
> *


naw...................i aint a king..............








































but i havent lost a hop in my class in 10+ years......


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

:run: :run: 


that means you run shit...

but you did just lose two weeks ago


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 20 2010, 07:20 PM~17841082
> *:run:  :run:
> that means you run shit...
> 
> ...


 :uh: 

to a 10 batt car, by 4"......do the math.......did i really lose???

different category homie..............  

keep hating :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

not a hater at all...

your shit works hands down...

only one i hate on is the beaver out here


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

PRO HOPPER X1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 23 2010, 06:34 PM~17869849
> *not a hater at all...
> 
> your shit works  hands down...
> ...


 :0 :0 

ANGEL??? :0


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

need info on a pro hopper piston p.s.i. how mush num.11 gear 7 new 950 crank amps batts. 3 1/2 tons up front 97 s-10 4 banger x-cab


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jun 24 2010, 08:44 PM~17879976
> *need info on a pro hopper piston    p.s.i. how mush  num.11 gear 7 new 950 crank amps batts. 3 1/2 tons up front 97 s-10 4 banger x-cab
> *


if you can jump up to 8 batteries on your front...depends on the gear..try running 100 p.s.i first...but make sure your piston is set correctly...
what kind of gear \
what brand of coils..
are the batteries new or used.

all of this stuff makes a diffrence.
for your set up id recommend running 5.5 turns of pinkies with shallow extended cups...
a number 11 gear with 8 batteries. on a real sako motor.
and remove the piston completely...this way you have a bigger tank reserve.
and car should do at least 45
depending on the switch man too :biggrin: 


armin
gonna need your services..
im gonna bust dans chops out here to get these cars done
and make up a team up out here to take all classes :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jun 24 2010, 07:44 PM~17879976
> *need info on a pro hopper piston    p.s.i. how mush  num.11 gear 7 remove the piston completely...this way you have a bigger tank reserve.
> and car should do at least 45
> depending on the switch man too :biggrin:
> ...



NO MORE DRUGS FOR U !!


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jun 24 2010, 07:44 PM~17879976
> *need info on a pro hopper piston    p.s.i. how mush  num.11 gear 7 new 950 crank amps batts. 3 1/2 tons up front 97 s-10 4 banger x-cab
> *


Im no mufasa, but i have a 95 s10 thats hittin low 30's with single pump 6 batterys... 4 banger but im running caprice spindles, 1 inch a arms, and 2 coils cutt off a stack of 4 1\2's.. i broke em in with a heavier car first tho.. then threw em in the truck..


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Jun 24 2010, 08:44 PM~17879976
> *need info on a pro hopper piston    p.s.i. how mush  num.11 gear 7 new 950 crank amps batts. 3 1/2 tons up front 97 s-10 4 banger x-cab
> *


you should be able to hit at least 60 inches


----------



## TexasHeat806 (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 24 2010, 10:48 PM~17881197
> *if you can jump up to 8 batteries on your front...depends on the gear..try running 100 p.s.i first...but make sure your piston is set correctly...
> what kind of gear  \
> what brand of coils..
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by look_what_i_can_do_@Jun 25 2010, 08:41 AM~17884409
> *Im no mufasa, but i have a 95 s10 thats hittin low 30's with single pump 6 batterys... 4 banger but im running caprice spindles, 1 inch a arms, and 2 coils cutt off a stack of 4 1\2's.. i broke em in with a heavier car first tho.. then threw em in the truck..
> 
> 
> ...



THAT LOOKS PRETTY GOOD...............HAVE U EVER TRIED SOFTER SPRINGS ??

ANY VIDEOS ??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Jun 25 2010, 09:10 AM~17884629
> *:dunno:
> *


DONT MIND HIM...............I THINK HES ON CRACK :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

so 100 it is


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

should be aboe to do at least 45 to 50

this car has no piston in the tanks and car does 85 now..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paM8mCvrVNE


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

i still need info the min. and the max.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 25 2010, 07:41 PM~17889200
> *should be aboe to do at least 45 to 50
> 
> this car has no piston in the tanks and car does 85 now..
> ...



so technically its not a piston pump, also that shits weighted..........................

so unless homies car is weighted............dont compare the 2.....


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

so your saying you cant hop unless you have weight? trucks are set up diffrently and are easier to hop then cars


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 27 2010, 06:26 PM~17900901
> *so your saying you cant hop unless you have weight? trucks are set up diffrently   and are easier to hop then cars
> *


HOW WOULD YOU KNOW YOU HAVE NEVER HAD ANYTHING THAT HIT HIGHER THAN 20'S SO GET OUT OF THIS TOPIC TRYING TO ACT LIKE YOUR SOME HOPPER OG OR YOU KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR TALKING ABOUT YOUR JUST MAKING YOURSELF LOOK DUMB AND IM SURE THE PRO HOPPER FOLKS IF THEY KNEW THE REAL ABOUT YOUR FONNY ASS WOULD TELL YOU THE SAME..............

*KICK ROCK NERD!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 27 2010, 06:26 PM~17900901
> *so your saying you cant hop unless you have weight? trucks are set up diffrently  and are easier to hop then cars
> *


 :uh: 
U KNOW IM NOT A FAN OF WEIGHTED CARS, I NEVER SAID U CANT HOP WITHOUT WEIGHT, I WILL SAY U CAN ONLY DO SO MUCH WITHOUT IT........BUT A PISTON WITH NO PISTON IN IT IS JUST PLAIN DUMB !


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 27 2010, 10:35 PM~17902888
> *HOW WOULD YOU KNOW YOU HAVE NEVER HAD ANYTHING THAT HIT HIGHER THAN 20'S SO GET OUT OF THIS TOPIC TRYING TO ACT LIKE YOUR SOME HOPPER OG OR YOU KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR TALKING ABOUT YOUR JUST MAKING YOURSELF LOOK DUMB AND IM SURE THE PRO HOPPER FOLKS IF THEY KNEW THE REAL ABOUT YOUR FONNY ASS WOULD TELL YOU THE SAME..............
> 
> KICK ROCK NERD!!!!!!!!!
> *


I GUESS WELL SEE SOON WITH YOU SHIT WONT WE


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 27 2010, 10:35 PM~17902888
> *HOW WOULD YOU KNOW YOU HAVE NEVER HAD ANYTHING THAT HIT HIGHER THAN 20'S SO GET OUT OF THIS TOPIC TRYING TO ACT LIKE YOUR SOME HOPPER OG OR YOU KNOW WHAT THE FUCK YOUR TALKING ABOUT YOUR JUST MAKING YOURSELF LOOK DUMB AND IM SURE THE PRO HOPPER FOLKS IF THEY KNEW THE REAL ABOUT YOUR FONNY ASS WOULD TELL YOU THE SAME..............
> 
> KICK ROCK NERD!!!!!!!!!
> *


AND NEVER SAID I WAS AN OG. SO GET YOUR SHIT CORRECT...MY CAR WILL DO THE TALKING


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 28 2010, 08:21 PM~17911927
> *I GUESS WELL SEE SOON WITH YOU SHIT WONT WE
> *


DONT THREATIN ME WITH A GOOD TIME GIRL....I HAVE ENOUGH JUNK IN MY BACK YARD TO PUT SOMETHING TOGETHER TO BUST YOUR PUNK ASS....AND IT WONT END LIKE THE MOVIE......


*NERDS!!!!!*

*NERDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

:drama: wassup oj thanks for the fast shipping.


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jun 29 2010, 02:38 AM~17914516
> *:drama: wassup oj thanks for the fast shipping.
> *


wassup oj, thanks for the cylinders and MAGIC balls no ****. damn thing came in like a cuple days :thumbsup: 
oh yea whats up jr. lmk when we going do you no what :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Jun 29 2010, 02:38 AM~17914516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO PROBLEM FELLAS THATS HOW I GET DOWN HARD AND FAST :biggrin: 
BUT WITH ALL DO RESPECT LETS NOT PUT OUR BMH BUISNESS IN THIS PRO HOPPER TOPIC WE HAVE PLENTY OF TOPICS TO COMMUNICATE IN AND I AM ONLY IN HERE TO BUST THIS TUMMY GUMS CLOWN ASS BECAUSE I COULDNT TAKE HIM TOOTIN HIS OWN HORN ANY LONGER LIKE HE REALLY KNOWS HIS SHIT WHEN HE IS A SCRUB TRYING TO FIT IN WHERE FOLKS DONT KNOW THE *REAL*....LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 29 2010, 02:18 PM~17918532
> *NO PROBLEM FELLAS THATS HOW I GET DOWN HARD AND FAST :biggrin:
> BUT WITH ALL DO RESPECT LETS NOT PUT OUR BMH BUISNESS IN THIS PRO HOPPER TOPIC WE HAVE PLENTY OF TOPICS TO COMMUNICATE IN AND I AM ONLY IN HERE  TO BUST THIS TUMMY GUMS CLOWN ASS BECAUSE I COULDNT TAKE HIM TOOTIN HIS OWN HORN ANY LONGER LIKE HE REALLY KNOWS HIS SHIT WHEN HE IS A SCRUB TRYING TO FIT IN WHERE FOLKS DONT KNOW THE REAL....LMAO :biggrin:
> *


KEEPN IT PROFESSIONAL


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 29 2010, 03:22 PM~17919129
> *KEEPN IT PROFESSIONAL
> *


THAT'S A MUST WITH ME I DONT GET CAUGHT IN THE HYPE :biggrin: I JUST HATE NERDS :wow: ESPECIALLY ONES THAT ACT LIKE THEY KNOW PEOPLE AND HAVE STRIPES WHEN THEY ARE CLOWNS AT BEST :0


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 11 2010, 05:39 PM~17763029
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NICE!!

PM ME PINKY IF YOU STILL NEED THEM MOTORS.


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jun 29 2010, 03:18 PM~17918532
> *NO PROBLEM FELLAS THATS HOW I GET DOWN HARD AND FAST :biggrin:
> BUT WITH ALL DO RESPECT LETS NOT PUT OUR BMH BUISNESS IN THIS PRO HOPPER TOPIC WE HAVE PLENTY OF TOPICS TO COMMUNICATE IN AND I AM ONLY IN HERE  TO BUST THIS TUMMY GUMS CLOWN ASS BECAUSE I COULDNT TAKE HIM TOOTIN HIS OWN HORN ANY LONGER LIKE HE REALLY KNOWS HIS SHIT WHEN HE IS A SCRUB TRYING TO FIT IN WHERE FOLKS DONT KNOW THE REAL....LMAO :biggrin:
> *


YOU JUST DONT STOP DO YOU HOLMES..........HOW ABOUT YOU PM ME OR CALL ME OR MEET ME AND STOP POSTING SHIT IN THIS ROOM


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 30 2010, 12:37 AM~17924228
> *YOU JUST DONT STOP DO YOU HOLMES..........HOW ABOUT YOU PM ME OR CALL ME OR MEET ME AND STOP POSTING SHIT IN THIS ROOM
> *


PM RETURNED AND CALL MADE..........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 

CAN WE GET BACK TO THE BATTLE OF 6 BATTS ??:dunno:

CUZ I WANT IN !!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 30 2010, 05:18 PM~17929244
> *:0
> 
> CAN WE GET BACK TO THE BATTLE OF 6 BATTS ??:dunno:
> ...


 yes......6 batteries...so MUFASA IF I WIN YOU BUY DINNER..IF YOU WIN ILL BUY YOU AND THE WATCHER DINNER

DEAL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 30 2010, 07:19 PM~17930712
> *yes......6 batteries...so MUFASA  IF I WIN YOU BUY DINNER..IF YOU WIN ILL BUY YOU AND THE WATCHER DINNER
> 
> DEAL
> *


BETTER BREAK UR PIGGY BANK :0


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

this is vegas all you can eat buffets 19.99


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 2 2010, 06:43 PM~17948906
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> this is vegas    all you can eat buffets  19.99
> *


 :uh: CHEAP BASTARD :angry:


----------



## calichris09 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 30 2010, 07:19 PM~17930712
> *yes......6 batteries...so MUFASA  IF I WIN YOU BUY DINNER..IF YOU WIN ILL BUY YOU AND THE WATCHER DINNER
> 
> DEAL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 2 2010, 11:30 PM~17950315
> *:uh:  CHEAP BASTARD  :angry:
> *



i can bring you to my club and get you free lap dances all day......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jun 23 2010, 06:34 PM~17869849
> *not a hater at all...
> 
> your shit works  hands down...
> ...


Thats not what you say when your at my house kissing my ass...... and this regal aint ever gonna do shit cuz your full of shit fucking flunky....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 5 2010, 02:53 AM~17962470
> *Thats not what you say when your at my house kissing my ass...... and this regal aint ever gonna do shit cuz your full of shit fucking flunky....
> *


:0  :0

THIS MEANS UR HOMIES :dunno:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 5 2010, 10:18 AM~17963820
> *:0  :0
> 
> THIS MEANS UR HOMIES :dunno:
> *


Naw hes a groupie !!!! :0 :0 Theres a difference


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 5 2010, 10:18 AM~17963820
> *:0  :0
> 
> THIS MEANS UR HOMIES :dunno:
> *


He said you 2 are road doggs????????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 5 2010, 08:16 PM~17968265
> *He said you 2 are road doggs????????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:dunno:

HE DONT CHILL AT MY PAD....................NEVER.................

PROLLY CUZ IM FROM L.A.









































AND BOTH U FROM VEGAS :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 4 2010, 11:41 PM~17962012
> *i can bring you to my club and get you free lap dances all day......... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: PICS OF SAID DANCERS


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 5 2010, 08:18 PM~17968292
> *:scrutinize: PICS OF SAID DANCERS
> *


all i got to say is bullet holes and war wounds!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 5 2010, 08:17 PM~17968277
> *:dunno:
> 
> HE DONT CHILL AT MY PAD....................NEVER.................
> ...


FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!! and now u better watch the watcher!???????????????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 6 2010, 12:23 AM~17970655
> *FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!! and now u better watch the watcher!???????????????
> *


 :uh: HE AINT SCARED OF NO VEGAS CATS !! :angry: 





































BESIDES..........SHUT UP...........U B BUYN HIM BBQ WHEN U COME DOWN......... :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 6 2010, 12:22 AM~17970647
> *all i got to say is bullet holes and war wounds!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 didnt know u moonlight as a dancer!!! :wow:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2010, 01:49 PM~17974293
> *:0  :0 didnt know u moonlight as a dancer!!! :wow:
> *


NOT ME MUFY!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 6 2010, 09:35 AM~17972276
> *:uh: HE AINT SCARED OF NO VEGAS CATS !! :angry:
> BESIDES..........SHUT UP...........U B BUYN HIM BBQ WHEN U COME DOWN......... :biggrin:
> *


WELL YOU FUCKED THAT OFF NO MORE WINING AND DINNING.... ITS DOG FOOD FOR HIM NOW!!!!!!!!! OH YA FUK U


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Jul 6 2010, 06:44 PM~17976997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  WATCHER LOVES BBQ 

































*OH..N FUCK U TOO!!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## parsonsd33 (Feb 3, 2005)

Pro hopper site is up!!! life is good again


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 7 2010, 01:53 AM~17980689
> *    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



kissing your ass...ya right your too busy cupcaking on myspace


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 08:11 PM~17987649
> *kissing your ass...ya right  your too busy cupcaking on myspace
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 7 2010, 08:11 PM~17987649
> *kissing your ass...ya right   your too busy cupcaking on myspace
> *


YOUR RIGHT BUT HOW LONG U HAD THAT CAR AND AINT SHIT DONE?????????? I TOOK MY WHOLE CAR APART AND RE DID THE ENGINE AND TRANNY AND PUT A NEW FRONT CLIP AND THE FIREWall shaved and re painted the new front clip..redid my setup battrack new lockup.. and the blue regal at the same time after u got that regal?? so what the problem is??Or is it like OJ says????????????????????????????so cupcaking is taking a pic with a chick.... that is cupcaking... oh ya in ur eyes it is u fall in love with the first girl u kiss...what a sucka .....????


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

ouch :wow:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

pictures with girls huh...ok lemme post them..................


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

and its a whole lot easier to work on a car that never drives...sits on a trailor cause you cant drive it rather then working on a car thats driven daily....and powder coation leafing and striping takes time..on a DAILY DRIVEN CAR


WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU DROVE THE ELCO ANYWHERE


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

and its a whole lot easier to work on a car that never drives...sits on a trailor cause you cant drive it rather then working on a car thats driven daily....and powder coation leafing and striping takes time..on a DAILY DRIVEN CAR


WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU DROVE THE ELCO ANYWHERE


----------



## calichris09 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 8 2010, 10:28 PM~17999267
> *and its a whole lot easier to work on a car that never drives...sits on a trailor cause you cant drive it rather then working on a car thats driven daily....and powder coation  leafing and striping takes time..on a DAILY DRIVEN CAR
> WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU DROVE THE ELCO ANYWHERE
> *


so pull up i got new paint and not on a trailor :twak: :twak: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 8 2010, 10:27 PM~17999266
> *and its a whole lot easier to work on a car that never drives...sits on a trailor cause you cant drive it rather then working on a car thats driven daily....and powder coation  leafing and striping takes time..on a DAILY DRIVEN CAR
> WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU DROVE THE ELCO ANYWHERE
> *


Yesterday drove it around the block!!! and on the freeway.... oh you were talkin bout the elco.... man that thing sit on a towtruck... the only thing trailor is ur trailor trash car!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 8 2010, 10:24 PM~17999225
> *pictures with girls huh...ok lemme post them..................
> *


*Go hhead Let me look for the videos of your ex!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

got any seals for these


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 9 2010, 10:56 AM~18001968
> *Go hhead Let me look for the videos of your ex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thats fine get jealous i fucked a porn star..........want her website ill post that shit too...trailor trash car huh.........is that why you were trying to buy it so bad.....


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 9 2010, 10:43 PM~18008131
> *thats fine   get jealous i fucked a porn star..........want her website ill post that shit too...trailor trash car huh.........is that why you were trying to buy it so bad.....
> *


Jelous of what ive fuck a porn star too... i just didnt try to turn her into a house wife!!! and yes im still tryin to buy that car ... to save it from u!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

U VEGAS GUYS R A TRIP ! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 10 2010, 04:46 AM~18009039
> *Jelous of what ive fuck a porn star too... i just didnt  try to turn her into a house wife!!! and yes im still tryin to buy that car ... to save it from u!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


6 k and its yours


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE+Jul 9 2010, 11:43 PM~18008131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna fuck a porn star :wow:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 10 2010, 08:33 PM~18013656
> *I wanna fuck a porn star :wow:
> *


ill give you directions!!! But dont be fallin in luv!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 10 2010, 06:59 PM~18013007
> *6 k and its yours
> *


Ill gie u 4k right now


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 10 2010, 10:42 PM~18014094
> *Ill gie u 4k right now
> *




nope come again


----------



## calichris09 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 10 2010, 08:33 PM~18013656
> *I wanna fuck a porn star :wow:
> *


u want to fuck men fagmagic


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

TTT PRO HOPPER HYDRAULICS


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 10 2010, 11:54 PM~18014964
> *TTT PRO HOPPER HYDRAULICS
> *


LMFAO...............TTT ??????????

WHERE THE FUCK IT GONNA GO??? BOTTOM OF PAGE ??? ITS PINNED IN THE TOP 2 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 11 2010, 01:00 AM~18014996
> *LMFAO...............TTT ??????????
> 
> WHERE THE FUCK IT GONNA GO??? BOTTOM OF PAGE ??? ITS PINNED IN THE TOP 2  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 10 2010, 10:59 PM~18014584
> *nope  come again
> *


nope thats all its worth fuck it then u dont get shit!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 11 2010, 12:00 AM~18014996
> *LMFAO...............TTT ??????????
> 
> WHERE THE FUCK IT GONNA GO??? BOTTOM OF PAGE ??? ITS PINNED IN THE TOP 2  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

guess ill just keep it and drive it every day


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 11 2010, 09:00 PM~18020725
> *guess ill just  keep it and drive it every day
> *


thats ur problem.... you dont have a choice!!!!


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 8 2010, 10:27 PM~17999266
> *and its a whole lot easier to work on a car that never drives...sits on a trailor cause you cant drive it rather then working on a car thats driven daily....and powder coation  leafing and striping takes time..on a DAILY DRIVEN CAR
> WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU DROVE THE ELCO ANYWHERE
> *


bought not built


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

really


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jul 11 2010, 10:49 PM~18021622
> *bought not built
> *


WHATS YOUR POINT WITH THAT SHIT????????????????


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 12 2010, 01:15 PM~18025907
> *WHATS YOUR POINT WITH THAT SHIT????????????????
> *


my point is he didnt put no work or sweat into that car he put some wheels on it thats it oand painted the grill and acts like he built a car that nice he got lucky on that trade shit it still aint hitten whats the hold up baller :biggrin: :biggrin: good day :cheesy:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 11 2010, 11:48 PM~18021982
> *really
> 
> 
> ...


ya realy that was not bought it was given to me do to some funds that was owed and by the way i built that car from frame off all new parts that car didnt even drive after you blew the motor now that car is doing major numbers and driveing on the streets thats not even what that car look like any more built not bought nice try buddy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jul 12 2010, 04:09 PM~18027796
> *my point is he didnt put no work or sweat into that car he put some wheels on it thats it oand painted the grill and acts like he built a car that  nice  he got lucky on that trade  shit it still aint hitten whats the hold up baller  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  good day :cheesy:
> *


So what FUCK it its his car now.... All i know is im almost done with my car...you come at me with your shit and IM taking flight.


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Jul 12 2010, 05:09 PM~18027796
> *my point is he didnt put no work or sweat into that car he put some wheels on it thats it oand painted the grill and acts like he built a car that  nice  he got lucky on that trade  shit it still aint hitten whats the hold up baller  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  good day :cheesy:
> *


the hold up is replacing the tranny re doing the racks helping dan get his car done so he can help me with the rear lockup had to wait on my pump block to be done i aint gonna lie dan is helping me do tge rear lockup so i can be in the single class and be legal perfection takes time


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 12 2010, 04:50 PM~18028192
> *the hold up is replacing the tranny  re doing the racks  helping dan get his car done so he can help me with the rear lockup had to wait on my pump block to be done i aint gonna lie dan is helping me do tge rear lockup so i can be in the single class and be legal perfection takes time
> *


*TO BAD THERE NO TIME FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

your right there


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 12 2010, 05:35 PM~18028605
> *your right there
> *


U SEEING THINGS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

can we get back to the 6 batt battle ? :uh:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 12 2010, 11:02 PM~18031691
> *can we get back to the 6 batt battle ? :uh:
> *


t
supershow mufasa 6 batteries shocks stock upoers and lowers and a daily you got me on the ac though my firewalls been shaved


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

wheres rob been rroooobbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 13 2010, 11:45 AM~18035564
> *t
> supershow mufasa    6 batteries  shocks  stock upoers and lowers  and a daily  you got me on the ac though  my firewalls been shaved
> *


FUCK THAT, I HATE THE HEAT.....I WAS DYING AT SAN BERDOO SHOW..........BRING THAT BUCKET OF URS TO L.A. SO I CAN BREAK U OFF REAL QUICK  ITS MUCH COOLER OVER HERE....HOT TODAY, BUT NOTHING LIKE OVER THERE........


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 13 2010, 03:14 PM~18036886
> *FUCK THAT, I HATE THE HEAT.....I WAS DYING AT SAN BERDOO SHOW..........BRING THAT BUCKET OF URS TO L.A. SO I CAN BREAK U OFF REAL QUICK  ITS MUCH COOLER OVER HERE....HOT TODAY, BUT NOTHING LIKE OVER THERE........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :run: :sprint:


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

how long is pro hopper gonna be out of cylinders i need some 14s to replace my 16s


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jul 16 2010, 01:55 AM~18059527
> *how long is pro hopper gonna be out of cylinders i need some 14s to replace my 16s
> *



they should be up now????


----------



## calichris09 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 16 2010, 01:32 AM~18059606
> *they should be up now????
> *


pull up or shut up :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## martijn (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 29 2010, 05:31 AM~17637073
> *I feel a groug match comin on
> 
> I guess I shouldn't post it in here ?????
> *







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by calichris09_@Jul 17 2010, 04:19 AM~18067330
> *pull  up or shut up :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


blah blah blah when my cars ready youll be the first to know


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 17 2010, 08:23 PM~18071011
> *blah blah blah  when my cars ready youll be the first to know
> *


I THOUGHT OJ WAS THE 1ST TO GET NOSED UP ON


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Jul 17 2010, 08:10 PM~18071262
> *I THOUGHT OJ WAS THE 1ST TO GET NOSED UP ON
> *


*You starting to see that bozo is all talk!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jul 18 2010, 02:51 PM~18075557
> *You starting to see that bozo is all talk!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


LOL...He's just ready to break out the Regal and hop cars in his class that's all. He's real close to It and he's ready for what ever comes his way in his class to nose up. TIME IS NEAR!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Jul 21 2010, 11:46 AM~18102659
> *LOL...He's just ready to break out the Regal and hop cars in his class that's all. He's real close to It and he's ready for what ever comes his way in his class to nose up. TIME IS NEAR!!!
> *


HE AINT READY FOR SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 21 2010, 08:32 PM~18107025
> *HE AINT READY FOR SHIT! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC+Jul 17 2010, 08:10 PM~18071262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF THOSE ARE HIS STIPULATIONS HE REALLY DONT WANT TO PULL IN FRONT OF MY CAR BECAUSE NOTHING IN MY TRUNK OR ON MY REAR END IS IN HIS "STREET CLASS" SO WHEN I DO GET READY TO HOP THE CAR IF HE PULLS UP WITH THAT SIX BATTERY STOCK LOCK UP HE IS GONNA GET SKYED OVER....BUT THERE IS A CAR I SOLD TO A POSSIBLE PROSPECT FOR MY CLUB WITH A STOCK LOCK UP AND A 8 BATTERY NON PISTON SET UP WE CAN BANG AGAINST THE GUNZ WHEN IT GET OUT OF THE PAINT.....

HEY RAMON I HEARD YOUR BUILDING A CAR TO HOP WHEN IS IT GONNA BE READY AND WHAT TYPE OF CLASS YOU GONNA BE IN???


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

yo whats the deal with pro hopper, i ordered some seals and other parts 3 weeks ago and havent seen a thing. they wont answer the phone either. whats the deal with these guys?


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 22 2010, 02:51 PM~18113492
> *IF THOSE ARE HIS STIPULATIONS HE REALLY DONT WANT TO PULL IN FRONT OF MY CAR BECAUSE NOTHING IN MY TRUNK OR ON MY REAR END IS IN HIS "STREET CLASS" SO WHEN I DO GET READY TO HOP THE CAR IF HE PULLS UP WITH THAT SIX BATTERY STOCK LOCK UP HE IS GONNA GET SKYED OVER....BUT THERE IS A CAR I SOLD TO A POSSIBLE PROSPECT FOR MY CLUB WITH A STOCK LOCK UP AND A 8 BATTERY NON PISTON SET UP WE CAN BANG AGAINST THE GUNZ WHEN IT GET OUT OF THE PAINT.....
> 
> HEY RAMON I HEARD YOUR BUILDING A CAR TO HOP WHEN IS IT GONNA BE READY AND WHAT TYPE OF CLASS YOU GONNA BE IN???
> *




dont worry if your car beats mine then ill drop my uppers


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 08:06 PM~18126639
> *dont worry if your car beats mine then ill drop my uppers
> *


come to L.A. n beat mine first, then move on to a different category


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Jul 23 2010, 08:06 PM~18126639
> *dont worry if your car beats mine then ill drop my uppers
> *


I THINK DROPPING THE UPPERS WOULD ONLY BE THE FIRST STEP BUT HEY ONLY TIME WILL TELL RIGHT.....I HAVE A LITTLE "STREET CAR PROJECT" IM GONNA START WORKING ON SO I WILL HAVE A WORTHY CAR TO BEAT UP ON WITH AND IT WILL BE CLEAN...TINY LITTLE *RAG TOP G-BODY *:wow: :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 23 2010, 11:15 PM~18127911
> *come to L.A.  n beat mine first, then move on to a different category
> *


WAS EVERYTHING ALL GOOD WITH THAT LATE NIGHT DELIVERY YOU GOT THIS MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 24 2010, 11:05 AM~18130457
> *WAS EVERYTHING ALL GOOD WITH THAT LATE NIGHT DELIVERY YOU GOT THIS MORNING :biggrin:
> *


It better be.....  ....lol...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 24 2010, 12:05 PM~18130457
> *WAS EVERYTHING ALL GOOD WITH THAT LATE NIGHT DELIVERY YOU GOT THIS MORNING :biggrin:
> *


ALL GOOD HOMIE  



WELL I HAVENT CHECKED MY LITTLE BOX, BUT ALL ELSE WAS COOL.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 24 2010, 01:11 PM~18130885
> *It better be.....  ....lol...
> *


X2, I FEEL UR PAIN HOMIE, LATE AS FUCK N CLIMBING ON TOP OF JORGE ALL NIGHT :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 24 2010, 02:30 PM~18131268
> *ALL GOOD HOMIE
> WELL I HAVENT CHECKED MY LITTLE BOX, BUT ALL ELSE WAS COOL.
> *


I DIDNT PACK THE LITTLE BOX SO IF ANYTHING IS MISSING FROM THERE YOU NEED TO CALL THAT OTHER CLOWN :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jul 24 2010, 02:31 PM~18131276
> *X2, I FEEL UR PAIN HOMIE, LATE AS FUCK N CLIMBING ON TOP OF JORGE ALL NIGHT  :wow:
> *


DONT LET HIM FOOL YOU HE LIKES WRESTLING WITH BIG MEXICANS IN SMALL PLACES ALL THREW THE NIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 24 2010, 03:02 PM~18131508
> *DONT LET HIM FOOL YOU HE LIKES WRESTLING WITH BIG MEXICANS IN SMALL PLACES ALL THREW THE NIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

IVE HAD MY SUSPICIONS :scrutinize:


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

DOES ANYBODY FROM PRO HOPPER EVER ANSWER THE DAM PHONE, I ORDERED A ITEM I JUST WOULD LIKE TO RECIEVE WHAT I ORDERED. I OREDERED THE DAM SHIT ON THE 17TH AINT HEARED FROM THEM I SENT BOUGHT 5 DAM EMAILS, CALLED LIKE 10 TIMES A DAY AND LEFT A FEW MESSAGES, WHAT I GOTTA GET ON THE PLANE AND COME PICK UP MY SHIT. DAM PAYPAL WENT DO CAN I JUST GET MY SHIT. YALL HOLDING ME BACK NOW.


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

PRO HOPPER X1 FO SHOW :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Jul 22 2010, 02:51 PM~18113492
> *IF THOSE ARE HIS STIPULATIONS HE REALLY DONT WANT TO PULL IN FRONT OF MY CAR BECAUSE NOTHING IN MY TRUNK OR ON MY REAR END IS IN HIS "STREET CLASS" SO WHEN I DO GET READY TO HOP THE CAR IF HE PULLS UP WITH THAT SIX BATTERY STOCK LOCK UP HE IS GONNA GET SKYED OVER....BUT THERE IS A CAR I SOLD TO A POSSIBLE PROSPECT FOR MY CLUB WITH A STOCK LOCK UP AND A 8 BATTERY NON PISTON SET UP WE CAN BANG AGAINST THE GUNZ WHEN IT GET OUT OF THE PAINT.....
> 
> HEY RAMONE I HEARD YOUR BUILDING A CAR TO HOP WHEN IS IT GONNA BE READY AND WHAT TYPE OF CLASS YOU GONNA BE IN???
> *


I'M BUILDING A ""STREET CAR"" WITH FACTORY MOUNT LOCATIONS BUT I'M SURE THAT CAR WILL WORK JUST LIKE OURS WILL...A FEW WEEKS FROM NOW WE'LL BE READY TO SWANG OUR RIDES. YOU NEED TO PUT SOME OIL IN YOUR CAR TO MAKE SURE YOU CAN SKY OVER TOMMY JUST TO BE SURE OF THAT...CALICHRIS IS WELL OVER WAIST HIGH SO THERE GOES YOUR REASONS LIKE YOU SAID TO OIL YOUR PUMPS UP.

I'M TOO BUSY BUILDING HOUSES AT THE MOMENT, SO MY CAR CAN WAIT A LIL BIT LONGER...B YOU GUYS SOON ON THE NOSE UP HOMIE!!!


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BYRDIE_@Jul 28 2010, 09:25 PM~18168828
> *DOES ANYBODY FROM PRO HOPPER EVER ANSWER THE DAM PHONE, I ORDERED A ITEM I JUST WOULD LIKE TO RECIEVE WHAT I ORDERED. I OREDERED THE DAM SHIT ON THE 17TH AINT HEARED FROM THEM I SENT BOUGHT 5 DAM EMAILS, CALLED LIKE 10 TIMES A DAY AND LEFT A FEW MESSAGES, WHAT I GOTTA GET ON THE PLANE AND COME PICK UP MY SHIT. DAM PAYPAL WENT DO CAN I JUST GET MY SHIT. YALL HOLDING ME BACK NOW.
> *


THAT'S NOT GOOD AT ALL...BAD BUSINESS I WOULD SAY. DON'T FEEL TO BAD ABOUT IT DUE TO HOW THEY NEVER CALLED ME BACK AND I DO OWN A CUSTOM CAR SHOP IN VEGAS.

I WALKED INTO BLACK MAGIC WITH 10 GRAND AND THEY OVERLOOKED MY BUSINESS. I CALLED pro hopper WITH A ORDER FROM 10-20 GRAND AND THEY NEVER RETURNED MY CALL AT ALL. I GUESS THAT'S JUST HOW THEY TREAT PEOPLE SO I GUESS YOU HAVE TO WALK INTO THEIR SHOP TO BE TAKEN SERIOUS...BOOOOOOOO :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

I KEEP HEARING THE SAME THING THAT THEY NEVER ANSWER OR RETURN CALLS...OH WELL, JUST MOVE ON AND DON'T GO BACK.


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Aug 2 2010, 03:57 PM~18209281
> *I'M BUILDING A ""STREET CAR"" WITH FACTORY MOUNT LOCATIONS BUT I'M SURE THAT CAR WILL WORK JUST LIKE OURS WILL...A FEW WEEKS FROM NOW WE'LL BE READY TO SWANG OUR RIDES. YOU NEED TO PUT SOME OIL IN YOUR CAR TO MAKE SURE YOU CAN SKY OVER TOMMY JUST TO BE SURE OF THAT...CALICHRIS IS WELL OVER WAIST HIGH SO THERE GOES YOUR REASONS LIKE YOU SAID TO OIL YOUR PUMPS UP.
> 
> I'M TOO BUSY BUILDING HOUSES AT THE MOMENT, SO MY CAR CAN WAIT A LIL BIT LONGER...B YOU GUYS SOON ON THE NOSE UP HOMIE!!!
> *


IM NOT PUTIN OIL IN UNTIL OCT 11.....I DONT HAVE SHIT TO PROVE TO ANYBODY....NOT TALKING SHIT BUT I EARNED MY STRIPES WHEN I WAS BEATING THE BLOCK FOR OVER 3 YEARS STRAIGHT AND IT TOOK THAT LONG BEFORE ANYONE ON THESE STREETS COULD SEE ME ON A CONSITANT BASIS...I TOOK A LOSE OR TWO BUT FOR THE MOST PART I SERVED FOOLS LOCALLY AND OUT OF TOWN THE WHOLE 3 PLUS YEARS....THAT SHIT THAT GOES ON NOW WITH FOLKS IN THE LOT WAITIN ON OTHER TO PULL UP WAS A NO NO IN MY DAY....AS SOON AS I HIT THE LOT IT WAS GOING DOWN....BUT THATS THE PAST AND IM ON SOME OTHER SHIT THESE DAYS THE GAME HAS WENT TO THE BASE HEAD LEVEL WITH THESE LEAD SLEDS AND I WONT BUILD A CAR I HAVE TO TRAILOR ESPECIALLY TO HOP IN TOWN.....I WILL BE WAITIN ON THAT NOSE UP MOVE MAYBE IT WILL INSPIRE ME BECAUSE I STILL HAVENT SEEN ANYTHING WORTH ME FUCKIN MY CAR UP FOR....NOT CALICHRIS, ALBERT, OR ANY OTHER HOPPERS IN THE LOT THESE DAYS.....I KNOW 60 DAYS SEEMS A LONG TIME AWAY BUT I HAVE OTHER AGENDAS WHEN YOU SEE MY CAR DISPLAYED ON THE SHOWROOM FLOOR AT THE SUPER SHOW AND I WALK TO THAT STAGE TO COLLECT MY TROPHY SUNDAY AND THEN YOU SEE ME CHECK THE BUMPER HARD AND FAST FROM THE DOOR AT THE PARK ON MONDAY THEN Y0U WILL SEE WHAT IM SAYIN LIVE AND IN PERSON.....SO UNTIL THEN KEEP YOUR CHIN UP AND STEP YOUR GAME UP


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

oh well be there for sure...right on the show room floor as well..might be in the pit too...but one this is for sure...i guess ill be taking a sneaky win then huh o.j....if you wont put oil in the front...but wait..i forgot my car isnt show quality...silly me.....



oh and i wont be in the pro hopper room anymore...since im just HI-LOW EQUIPED</span></span>


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 2 2010, 10:33 PM~18212698
> *IM NOT PUTIN OIL IN UNTIL OCT 11.....I DONT HAVE SHIT TO PROVE TO ANYBODY....NOT TALKING SHIT BUT I EARNED MY STRIPES WHEN I WAS BEATING THE BLOCK FOR OVER 3 YEARS STRAIGHT AND IT TOOK THAT LONG BEFORE ANYONE ON THESE STREETS COULD SEE ME ON A CONSITANT BASIS...I TOOK A LOSE OR TWO BUT FOR THE MOST PART I SERVED FOOLS LOCALLY AND OUT OF TOWN THE WHOLE 3 PLUS YEARS....THAT SHIT THAT GOES ON NOW WITH FOLKS IN THE LOT WAITIN ON OTHER TO PULL UP WAS A NO NO IN MY DAY....AS SOON AS I HIT THE LOT IT WAS GOING DOWN....BUT THATS THE PAST AND IM ON SOME OTHER SHIT THESE DAYS THE GAME HAS WENT TO THE BASE HEAD LEVEL WITH THESE LEAD SLEDS AND I WONT BUILD A CAR I HAVE TO TRAILOR ESPECIALLY TO HOP IN TOWN.....I WILL BE WAITIN ON THAT NOSE UP MOVE MAYBE IT WILL INSPIRE ME BECAUSE I STILL HAVENT SEEN ANYTHING WORTH ME FUCKIN MY CAR UP FOR....NOT CALICHRIS, ALBERT, OR ANY OTHER HOPPERS IN THE LOT THESE DAYS.....I KNOW 60 DAYS SEEMS A LONG TIME AWAY BUT I HAVE OTHER AGENDAS WHEN YOU SEE MY CAR DISPLAYED ON THE SHOWROOM FLOOR AT THE SUPER SHOW AND I WALK TO THAT STAGE TO COLLECT MY TROPHY SUNDAY AND THEN YOU SEE ME CHECK THE BUMPER HARD AND FAST FROM THE DOOR AT THE PARK ON MONDAY THEN Y0U WILL SEE WHAT IM SAYIN LIVE AND IN PERSON.....SO UNTIL THEN KEEP YOUR CHIN UP AND STEP YOUR GAME UP
> *


NOBODY SHOULD HAVE ANYTHING TO PROVE BUT WE DO IT ANYWAYS. I COULD REALLY GIVE A SHIT ABOUT HOPPING BECAUSE IT'S NOT LOW RIDING IN MY BOOK. WHEN I HAD THAT 100% LEGIT RED SINGLE PUMP 64 HOPPER NOBODY WANTED TO FUCK WITH ME EITHER SO I KNOW JUST HOW YOU FEEL...I HELD THAT DOWN FOR YEARS ALSO. THE GAME HAS CHANGED FOR MANY OF US BUT WHEN YOU SPEAK ON ANOTHER PERSON YOU DO HAVE SOMETHING TO PROVE, THAT YOU'RE RIGHT ABOUT WHAT YOU STATED. I LOVE LOW RIDING AND BUILDING CARS TO ENJOY BUT REAL ESTATE ARE MY SHOW CARS CASHED OUT. OUR DAYS ARE IN THE PAST AND I HEAR YOU GUYS OVER THERE (BMH) ARE BIG FANS OF WEIGHT ALSO, SO WHO KNOWS WHAT'S TRUE. THE GAME TODAY IS ANYTHING GOES SO IT SEEMS LIKE YOU MIGHT NEED TO STEP YOUR GAME UP UNLESS YOU GOT SLABS OF WEIGHT. CALICHRIS IS DOING STRONG NUMBERS SO ON OCT 11th WE'LL SEE IF THAT BUMPER CHECK IS TRUE OR NOT. I HOPE YOU DO WELL ON SUNDAY FA SHOW AND MONDAY SHALL BE THE DAY OF TRUTH AND I'LL BE ALL EYES TO SEE IT LIVE AND DIRECT. UNTIL THEN GET THAT STREET CAR BUILT SO WE CAN B WHAT IT IS ON MY LEVEL OF THE GAME. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR WORK BECAUSE I HEAR YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING WHEN IT COMES TO THAT. YOU KNOW, I MIGHT JUST TAKE YOUR ADVICE AND STEP MY GAME UP...WELL STEP THE CAR UP BECAUSE MY GAME IS TRUMP TIGHT PLAYER 100%


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Aug 3 2010, 03:20 AM~18214374
> *NOBODY SHOULD HAVE ANYTHING TO PROVE BUT WE DO IT ANYWAYS. I COULD REALLY GIVE A SHIT ABOUT HOPPING BECAUSE IT'S NOT LOW RIDING IN MY BOOK. WHEN I HAD THAT 100% LEGIT RED SINGLE PUMP 64 HOPPER NOBODY WANTED TO FUCK WITH ME EITHER SO I KNOW JUST HOW YOU FEEL...I HELD THAT DOWN FOR YEARS ALSO. THE GAME HAS CHANGED FOR MANY OF US BUT WHEN YOU SPEAK ON ANOTHER PERSON YOU DO HAVE SOMETHING TO PROVE, THAT YOU'RE RIGHT ABOUT WHAT YOU STATED. I LOVE LOW RIDING AND BUILDING CARS TO ENJOY BUT REAL ESTATE ARE MY SHOW CARS CASHED OUT. OUR DAYS ARE IN THE PAST AND I HEAR YOU GUYS OVER THERE (BMH) ARE BIG FANS OF WEIGHT ALSO, SO WHO KNOWS WHAT'S TRUE. THE GAME TODAY IS ANYTHING GOES SO IT SEEMS LIKE YOU MIGHT NEED TO STEP YOUR GAME UP UNLESS YOU GOT SLABS OF WEIGHT. CALICHRIS IS DOING STRONG NUMBERS SO ON OCT 11th WE'LL SEE IF THAT BUMPER CHECK IS TRUE OR NOT. I HOPE YOU DO WELL ON SUNDAY FA SHOW AND MONDAY SHALL BE THE DAY OF TRUTH AND I'LL BE ALL EYES TO SEE IT LIVE AND DIRECT. UNTIL THEN GET THAT STREET CAR BUILT SO WE CAN B WHAT IT IS ON MY LEVEL OF THE GAME. I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR WORK BECAUSE I HEAR YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING WHEN IT COMES TO THAT. YOU KNOW, I MIGHT JUST TAKE YOUR ADVICE AND STEP MY GAME UP...WELL STEP THE CAR UP BECAUSE MY GAME IS TRUMP TIGHT PLAYER 100%
> *


AGREED WE WILL DO AND AS FAR AS WEIGHT I DONT USE MUCH JUST ENOUGH TO MAKE IT WORK AND DONT GET IT TWISTED IM SURE YOUR WEIGHT GAME WILL BE IN AFFECT....DONT FORGET DAN IS MY CLUB MEMBER :wow: AND ON SOME REAL ADVICE SHIT I WOULD STOP MENTIONING CALICHRIS BECAUSE HIM AND BEAVER WILL TURN ON YOU LIKE A 12 YEAR OLD DOBERMEN.....I SEE YOUR BUILDING A TOWNCAR AND YOURS IS EVEN NEWER SO YOU GOT A STEP UP ON ME AND MY RAG MALIBU WILL BE DONE BY NEW YEARS SO ITS GONNA BE ALL GAME FOR WHAT EVER....IM GONNA BUILD THAT ONE FOR THE STOCK LOCATION HOPPERS  AND I REMEMBER THE RED 64 WELL I KNOW WHERE YOU GOT IT SO OF COURSE IT WAS A FORCE TO BE RECONNED WITH (RIP BIG DADDY) :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Aug 3 2010, 02:43 AM~18214330
> *oh well be there for sure...right on the show room floor as well..might be in the pit too...but one this is for sure...i guess ill be taking a sneaky win then huh o.j....if you wont put oil in the front...but wait..i forgot my car isnt show quality...silly me.....
> oh and i wont be in the pro hopper room anymore...since im just HI-LOW EQUIPED</span></span>
> *


IM SURE YOU WILL BE IN THE SHOW BUT I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE DANCE FLOOR GUNZ.....THEY DONT LET JUST ANYBODY ON THE DANCE FLOOR AND I HEARD YOU HAVE TWO LEFT FEET.....LOL


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Aug 3 2010, 02:43 AM~18214330
> *oh well be there for sure...right on the show room floor as well..might be in the pit too...but one this is for sure...i guess ill be taking a sneaky win then huh o.j....if you wont put oil in the front...but wait..i forgot my car isnt show quality...silly me.....
> oh and i wont be in the pro hopper room anymore...sinceHI-LOW EQUIPED</span></span>
> *


Yes you are!!! I thought "HI/low Sux" thats what you told me when u gave me all the blocks u had!!! Now there #1...... Your not full of shit Just a dam Bafune... Chicken LItttle


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 3 2010, 09:27 AM~18215773
> *AGREED WE WILL DO AND AS FAR AS WEIGHT I DONT USE MUCH JUST ENOUGH TO MAKE IT WORK AND DONT GET IT TWISTED IM SURE YOUR WEIGHT GAME WILL BE IN AFFECT....DONT FORGET DAN IS MY CLUB MEMBER :wow: AND ON SOME REAL ADVICE SHIT I WOULD STOP MENTIONING CALICHRIS BECAUSE HIM AND BEAVER WILL TURN ON YOU LIKE A 12 YEAR OLD DOBERMEN.....I SEE YOUR BUILDING A TOWNCAR AND YOURS IS EVEN NEWER SO YOU GOT A STEP UP ON ME AND MY RAG MALIBU WILL BE DONE BY NEW YEARS SO ITS GONNA BE ALL GAME FOR WHAT EVER....IM GONNA BUILD THAT ONE FOR THE STOCK LOCATION HOPPERS  AND I REMEMBER THE RED 64 WELL I KNOW WHERE YOU GOT IT SO OF COURSE IT WAS A FORCE TO BE RECONNED WITH (RIP BIG DADDY) :wow:
> *


Wtf is that supposed to mean??????? Never bit that hand that feeds you or else you will get bit!!! Remember that!! If you talk shit you get turned on... Thats how it is!! That what happened the last time wholesome.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 3 2010, 03:20 PM~18218732
> *Wtf is that supposed to mean??????? Never bit that hand that feeds you or else you will get bit!!! Remember that!! If you talk shit you get turned on... Thats how it is!! That what happened the last time wholesome.
> *


IT MEANS WHAT IT SAYS....YOU FOOLS WILL BE COOL THEN TURN ON A MF QUICK BUT ITS ALL GOOD WITH ME YOU CAN TURN ON ME IF YOU WANT I WILL GET TO RUNNIN MY BIG MOUTH..... :wow:........LEADVER


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 3 2010, 05:30 PM~18219270
> *IT MEANS WHAT IT SAYS....YOU FOOLS WILL BE COOL THEN TURN ON A MF QUICK BUT ITS ALL GOOD WITH ME YOU CAN TURN ON ME IF YOU WANT I WILL GET TO RUNNIN MY BIG MOUTH..... :wow:
> *


He called you *Wholesome* :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 3 2010, 04:13 PM~18218693
> *Yes you are!!! I thought "HI/low Sux"  thats what you told me when u gave me all the blocks u had!!!  Now there #1...... Your not full of shit Just a dam Bafune... Chicken LItttle
> *



ACTUALLY...I SAID I CANT RUN ANYTHING BUT PRO HOPPER....AND GAVE YOU THE HI LOW PUMP WITH THE SQUARE.....BUT I CAN ONLY DEAL WITH PEOPLE WHO STAND BY THEIR WORD,,,AND I REPD PRO HOPPER AS HARD AS I COULD....
THERE PARTS ARE BOMB...THERE CUSTOMER SERVICE IS CRAP...AND LIKE YOU DICKHEAD...IF YOU FUCK ME OVER I WONT DEAL WITH YOU ANYMORE...POINT TAKEN


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 3 2010, 10:27 AM~18215773
> *AGREED WE WILL DO AND AS FAR AS WEIGHT I DONT USE MUCH JUST ENOUGH TO MAKE IT WORK AND DONT GET IT TWISTED IM SURE YOUR WEIGHT GAME WILL BE IN AFFECT....DONT FORGET DAN IS MY CLUB MEMBER :wow: AND ON SOME REAL ADVICE SHIT I WOULD STOP MENTIONING CALICHRIS BECAUSE HIM AND BEAVER WILL TURN ON YOU LIKE A 12 YEAR OLD DOBERMEN.....I SEE YOUR BUILDING A TOWNCAR AND YOURS IS EVEN NEWER SO YOU GOT A STEP UP ON ME AND MY RAG MALIBU WILL BE DONE BY NEW YEARS SO ITS GONNA BE ALL GAME FOR WHAT EVER....IM GONNA BUILD THAT ONE FOR THE STOCK LOCATION HOPPERS  AND I REMEMBER THE RED 64 WELL I KNOW WHERE YOU GOT IT SO OF COURSE IT WAS A FORCE TO BE RECONNED WITH (RIP BIG DADDY) :wow:
> *


I'M NOT A FAN OF WEIGHT AT ALL TRUST AND BELIEVE THAT. THE GAME IS SO FUCKED UP AND SHADY I GUESS YOU HAVE TO STAY IN THE RACE BY ALL MEANS. I'M GOING WITH POWER 1ST AND THEN IF IT'S A MUST I'LL STEP UP WITH THAT SHADY SHIT (WEIGHT) TO MAKE THE CAR WORK. DAN REALLY HAS NO IDEA WHAT'S GOOD WITH MY CAR BECAUSE ME AND THE HOMIE IS BUILDING MY CAR BUT I'LL BE DOING THE SET-UP MYSELF AT MY SHOP (REAL 4 LIFE CAR CUSTOMS) FA SHOW. I'M JUST SAYING THAT CALICHRIS IS HITTING AT LEAST WAIST HIGH TO MAKE YOU PUT OIL IN YOUR PUMP LIKE YOU SAID AND THAT'S ALL. ME AND MY SHOP HAS HELPED SO MANY PEOPLE IN THIS LOW RIDER GAME AND I ALREADY KNOW THERE IS LOYALTY BACK TO ME FROM THESE STREETS. YOU CATS MUST HAVE FORGOT HOW I RAN THIS LOW RIDER GAME FOR A LONG TIME BUT I LEARNED THAT MY PASSION WAS WORTHLESS IN SUCH A SHADY ASS TOWN. MY BOY HAS THE TOWNCAR AND IT'S JUST A LAY AND PLAY RIDE. I WOULD HAVE BEEN WAY ABOVE THE GAME BUT I'M SURE YOU WOULD HATE TO SEE ME GET THAT BLACK 62 RAG FROM RYAN (I UNDERSTAND WHY). I HEARD HE WENT DOWN TO $35,000...JUST WHAT I OFFERED HIM AT THE SUPER SHOW, YOU REMEMBER THAT CONVO BUT YOU NEVER TOLD ME ABOUT THAT WHEN I SEEN YOU ALL THOSE TIMES. THANKS TO MY GOOD FRIEND AT THE TIME (DAVE R.I.P) FOR PUTTING ME ON WITH THAT RED 64 THAT EVERYBODY WAS SO MAD HE LET ME GET THAT CAR, LOL, NOW THAT'S LOVE. FROM ONE PRESIDENT TO ANOTHER IT SOUNDS LIKE THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD YEAR I HOPE. BY THE END OF THE YEAR EVERYBODY MIGHT WANT TO WATCH OUT BECAUSE THINGS CAN HAPPEN OVERNIGHT FOR A CHAMP LIKE MYSELF  

I DO THIS SHIT FOR THE LOVE AND PASSION OF THIS LIFESTYLE AND FOR NOTHING ELSE :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 3 2010, 04:30 PM~18219270
> *IT MEANS WHAT IT SAYS....YOU FOOLS WILL BE COOL THEN TURN ON A MF QUICK BUT ITS ALL GOOD WITH ME YOU CAN TURN ON ME IF YOU WANT I WILL GET TO RUNNIN MY BIG MOUTH..... :wow:........LEADVER
> *


Ok i gotta go sounds like your gonna testify in a court of law.... :sprint: see ya when i see ya wholesome :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Aug 4 2010, 12:52 AM~18224043
> *I'M NOT A FAN OF WEIGHT AT ALL TRUST AND BELIEVE THAT. THE GAME IS SO FUCKED UP AND SHADY I GUESS YOU HAVE TO STAY IN THE RACE BY ALL MEANS. I'M GOING WITH POWER 1ST AND THEN IF IT'S A MUST I'LL STEP UP WITH THAT SHADY SHIT (WEIGHT) TO MAKE THE CAR WORK. DAN REALLY HAS NO IDEA WHAT'S GOOD WITH MY CAR BECAUSE ME AND THE HOMIE IS BUILDING MY CAR BUT I'LL BE DOING THE SET-UP MYSELF AT MY SHOP (REAL 4 LIFE CAR CUSTOMS) FA SHOW. I'M JUST SAYING THAT CALICHRIS IS HITTING AT LEAST WAIST HIGH TO MAKE YOU PUT OIL IN YOUR PUMP LIKE YOU SAID AND THAT'S ALL. ME AND MY SHOP HAS HELPED SO MANY PEOPLE IN THIS LOW RIDER GAME AND I ALREADY KNOW THERE IS LOYALTY BACK TO ME FROM THESE STREETS. YOU CATS MUST HAVE FORGOT HOW I RAN THIS LOW RIDER GAME FOR A LONG TIME BUT I LEARNED THAT MY PASSION WAS WORTHLESS IN SUCH A SHADY ASS TOWN. MY BOY HAS THE TOWNCAR AND IT'S JUST A LAY AND PLAY RIDE. I WOULD HAVE BEEN WAY ABOVE THE GAME BUT I'M SURE YOU WOULD HATE TO SEE ME GET THAT BLACK 62 RAG FROM RYAN (I UNDERSTAND WHY). I HEARD HE WENT DOWN TO $35,000...JUST WHAT I OFFERED HIM AT THE SUPER SHOW, YOU REMEMBER THAT CONVO BUT YOU NEVER TOLD ME ABOUT THAT WHEN I SEEN YOU ALL THOSE TIMES. THANKS TO MY GOOD FRIEND AT THE TIME (DAVE R.I.P) FOR PUTTING ME ON WITH THAT RED 64 THAT EVERYBODY WAS SO MAD HE LET ME GET THAT CAR, LOL, NOW THAT'S LOVE. FROM ONE PRESIDENT TO ANOTHER IT SOUNDS LIKE THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD YEAR I HOPE. BY THE END OF THE YEAR EVERYBODY MIGHT WANT TO WATCH OUT BECAUSE THINGS CAN HAPPEN OVERNIGHT FOR A CHAMP LIKE MYSELF
> 
> I DO THIS SHIT FOR THE LOVE AND PASSION OF THIS LIFESTYLE AND FOR NOTHING ELSE :thumbsup:
> *


*MORE LIKE SHOULDER HIGH PIMP!!!!*


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 4 2010, 03:08 AM~18224299
> *Ok i gotta go sounds like your gonna testify in a court of law.... :sprint:    see ya when i see ya wholesome :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


OH WOW...I HOPE NOT :wow:  NOT O JIZZLE


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 4 2010, 03:09 AM~18224301
> *MORE LIKE SHOULDER HIGH PIMP!!!!
> *


I'M JUST STATING WHAT HE SAID...I GUESS WE'LL SEE IF YOU GUYS WILL NOSE UP ON OJ OCT 11th SINCE I HEAR THE LS CAN'T TOUCH THE TOWNCAR. 
JUST WHAT THE BIRDIE SAID IN THE TREE AS I WALKED BY ONE DAY!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Aug 4 2010, 03:05 AM~18224385
> *I'M JUST STATING WHAT HE SAID...I GUESS WE'LL SEE IF YOU GUYS WILL NOSE UP ON OJ OCT 11th SINCE I HEAR THE LS CAN'T TOUCH THE TOWNCAR.
> JUST WHAT THE BIRDIE SAID IN THE TREE AS I WALKED BY ONE DAY!!!
> *


I guess thats what he meant when he said we will turn on a MF quick


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Aug 4 2010, 03:00 AM~18224376
> *OH WOW...I HOPE NOT :wow:   NOT O JIZZLE
> *


A Foolio...if you see any HOODRATS in here LET me know....lmao....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 4 2010, 03:10 AM~18224402
> *A Foolio...if you see any HOODRATS in here LET me know....lmao....
> *


^^^^^^^^RIGHT ABOVE MY POST :wow: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Aug 4 2010, 12:52 AM~18224043
> *I'M NOT A FAN OF WEIGHT AT ALL TRUST AND BELIEVE THAT. THE GAME IS SO FUCKED UP AND SHADY I GUESS YOU HAVE TO STAY IN THE RACE BY ALL MEANS. I'M GOING WITH POWER 1ST AND THEN IF IT'S A MUST I'LL STEP UP WITH THAT SHADY SHIT (WEIGHT) TO MAKE THE CAR WORK. DAN REALLY HAS NO IDEA WHAT'S GOOD WITH MY CAR BECAUSE ME AND THE HOMIE IS BUILDING MY CAR BUT I'LL BE DOING THE SET-UP MYSELF AT MY SHOP (REAL 4 LIFE CAR CUSTOMS) FA SHOW. I'M JUST SAYING THAT CALICHRIS IS HITTING AT LEAST WAIST HIGH TO MAKE YOU PUT OIL IN YOUR PUMP LIKE YOU SAID AND THAT'S ALL. ME AND MY SHOP HAS HELPED SO MANY PEOPLE IN THIS LOW RIDER GAME AND I ALREADY KNOW THERE IS LOYALTY BACK TO ME FROM THESE STREETS. YOU CATS MUST HAVE FORGOT HOW I RAN THIS LOW RIDER GAME FOR A LONG TIME BUT I LEARNED THAT MY PASSION WAS WORTHLESS IN SUCH A SHADY ASS TOWN. MY BOY HAS THE TOWNCAR AND IT'S JUST A LAY AND PLAY RIDE. I WOULD HAVE BEEN WAY ABOVE THE GAME BUT I'M SURE YOU WOULD HATE TO SEE ME GET THAT BLACK 62 RAG FROM RYAN (I UNDERSTAND WHY). I HEARD HE WENT DOWN TO $35,000...JUST WHAT I OFFERED HIM AT THE SUPER SHOW, YOU REMEMBER THAT CONVO BUT YOU NEVER TOLD ME ABOUT THAT WHEN I SEEN YOU ALL THOSE TIMES. THANKS TO MY GOOD FRIEND AT THE TIME (DAVE R.I.P) FOR PUTTING ME ON WITH THAT RED 64 THAT EVERYBODY WAS SO MAD HE LET ME GET THAT CAR, LOL, NOW THAT'S LOVE. FROM ONE PRESIDENT TO ANOTHER IT SOUNDS LIKE THIS SHOULD BE A GOOD YEAR I HOPE. BY THE END OF THE YEAR EVERYBODY MIGHT WANT TO WATCH OUT BECAUSE THINGS CAN HAPPEN OVERNIGHT FOR A CHAMP LIKE MYSELF
> 
> I DO THIS SHIT FOR THE LOVE AND PASSION OF THIS LIFESTYLE AND FOR NOTHING ELSE :thumbsup:
> *


I HEAR YOU ON THE LOVE AND PASSION OF THE GAME AND THE LIFE BECAUSE I HAVE BEEN AT IT SINCE I STARTED IN 92.....AS FAR AS CRYIN RYANS RAG DUECE I WAS THE ONE WHO TOLD YOU IT WAS FOR SALE AND INTRODUCED YOU TO THE KAT SO WHY WOULD I HATE ON YOU GETTIN IT HE IS A HOMIE AND IF YOU WANT THE REAL HE WILL TAKE 30 STACKS MAYBE LESS NOW THAT WAS ABOUT A MONTH AGO AND IF YOU HAVE A BOMB ASS BOAT HE WILL GIVE YOU THE CAR AND SOME CASH SO IF YOU NEED TO GET AT HIM LMK....I HAVE NEVER BEEN A HATER AND WILL NEVER BE..........I DONT THINK ANYONE WAS MAD YOU GOT THAT CAR WE ALL NEW HE WOULD NEVER KEEP ANYTHING TOO LONG... THAT WAS HIS GAME BUY AND SELL....YOU KEEP SAYING YOU RAN THIS GAME AND I WONT TAKE ANYTHING FROM YOU.....IM GLAD YOU ARE BUILDING YOUR CAR AT YOUR SHOP YOU WILL GET MUCH MORE RESPECT THAT WAY BECAUSE WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE WELDING PART I BUILT MY CAR MYSELF.....I WILL HIT MY OWN SHIT AND WORK ON MY OWN SHIT AND I ALWAYS HAVE..... I DO ALL THE WORK WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE WELDING AND THAT IS WHY I DO HAVE THE RESPECT IN THESE STREET THAT I DO.....NO HATER ON THIS SIDE HOMIE WHEN YOUR BUILDING THAT CAR IF YOU NEED SOME HELP LET ME KNOW I HELP FOLKS AFTER HOURS JUST ASK ANYBODY


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Aug 4 2010, 02:08 AM~18224299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOW BEAVER YOU KNOW I DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT I HOLD MY MUDD OR YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN BLASTED IN THIS PIECE BECAUSE I HAVE PLENTY OF DIRY ON YOUR ASS :wow: :0


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Aug 4 2010, 03:05 AM~18224385
> *I'M JUST STATING WHAT HE SAID...I GUESS WE'LL SEE IF YOU GUYS WILL NOSE UP ON OJ OCT 11th SINCE I HEAR THE LS CAN'T TOUCH THE TOWNCAR.
> JUST WHAT THE BIRDIE SAID IN THE TREE AS I WALKED BY ONE DAY!!!
> *


I GUESS I BETTER MAKE SURE MY BATTERIES ARE SUPER CHARGED LOOKS LIKE MONDAY WILL BE A LONG DAY :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 4 2010, 12:56 PM~18227737
> *NOW BEAVER YOU KNOW I DONT GET DOWN LIKE THAT I HOLD MY MUDD OR YOU WOULD HAVE BEEN BLASTED IN THIS PIECE BECAUSE I HAVE PLENTY OF DIRY ON YOUR ASS :wow:  :0
> *


DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO!!! WHOLESOME... AND U DO GET DOWN LIKE THAT!! :0


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2010, 10:05 AM~18226269
> * :wow:
> *


^^^^^^^^RIGHT ABOVE MY POST :wow: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:11 PM~18227893
> *DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO!!! WHOLESOME... AND U DO GET DOWN LIKE THAT!! :0
> *


OK I WILL REMEMBER THAT NEXT TIME YOU CALL ME TRYING TO GET A CO-SIGNER ON SOMETHING....... :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 4 2010, 01:23 PM~18227989
> *^^^^^^^^RIGHT ABOVE MY POST  :wow: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


:twak:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 4 2010, 01:28 PM~18228025
> *OK I WILL REMEMBER THAT NEXT TIME YOU CALL ME TRYING TO GET A CO-SIGNER ON SOMETHING....... :uh:
> *


HAHAHHAHHAH SHut up fool!!!!!!!!!! Just stay Wholesome....no ****


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2010, 01:40 PM~18228121
> *:twak:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 4 2010, 04:11 PM~18229426
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2010, 04:17 PM~18229467
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 4 2010, 07:30 PM~18231142
> *:uh:
> *


 :0 




















:cheesy: 



















:scrutinize:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2010, 08:20 PM~18231607
> *:0
> :cheesy:
> :scrutinize:
> *


:0 















:cheesy: 
















:scrutinize:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 4 2010, 09:23 PM~18232161
> *:0
> :cheesy:
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :wow: 






















:uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2010, 10:53 PM~18232960
> *:wow:
> :uh:
> *


 :wow: 


















:uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 4 2010, 11:22 PM~18233205
> *:wow:
> :uh:
> *


MONKEY SEE, MONKEY DO ! :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 4 2010, 11:42 PM~18233360
> *MONKEY SEE, MONKEY DO ! :biggrin:
> *


DONT YOU MEAN BEAVER SEE, BEAVER DO!!!! LOL WHAT UP PLAYER


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 4 2010, 01:53 PM~18227710
> *I HEAR YOU ON THE LOVE AND PASSION OF THE GAME AND THE LIFE BECAUSE I HAVE NEVER TOOK A BREAK SINCE I o.j does the granada count?*


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 5 2010, 10:34 AM~18235939
> *DONT YOU MEAN BEAVER SEE, BEAVER DO!!!! LOL WHAT UP PLAYER
> *


WUZ CRACKN HOMIE................. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 5 2010, 10:34 AM~18235939
> *DONT YOU MEAN BEAVER SEE, BEAVER DO!!!! LOL WHAT UP PLAYER
> *


*I hate pilgrams*


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 12:04 PM~18236597
> *o.j  does the granada count?
> *


IT WAS A MERCURY MONARCH AND I GOT A PIC OF IT DOING MORE THAN THE LAST CAR YOU BUILT...........LMAO.....J/K......NO BUDDY IN 92 I HAD A 2 DOOR COUPE FRONT AND BACK.....THAT WAS BEFORE I EVEN MET THE ROYALS I WAS FUCKIN WITH BIG BIRD TONY AND THE ROLLER ONLY OF THE JASON CHINNERY DAYS :wow: ....JUST A LITTLE LV HISTORY LESSON


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 5 2010, 09:10 PM~18241387
> *IT WAS A MERCURY MONARCH AND I GOT A PIC OF IT DOING MORE THAN THE LAST CAR YOU BUILT...........LMAO.....J/K......NO BUDDY IN 92 I HAD A 2 DOOR COUPE FRONT AND BACK.....THAT WAS BEFORE I EVEN MET THE ROYALS I WAS FUCKIN WITH BIG BIRD TONY AND THE ROLLER ONLY OF THE JASON CHINNERY DAYS :wow: ....JUST A LITTLE LV HISTORY LESSON
> *


ON THE REAL I DO HAVE A PIC OF THAT MERCURY DOING ABOUT 30" I WILL POST THE PIC IF I CAN FIND IT....ALL STOCK LOCATIONS AND PURE POWER.... :wow:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 5 2010, 08:09 PM~18240776
> *I hate pilgrams
> *


WE DONT HATE YOU :uh: IF IT WASNT FOR YOUR KIN FOLKS THE BEAVERS OF THE OLD DAYS BUILDING THOSE DAMNS WE COULD HAVE NEVER CROSSED THE MISSISSIPPI TO MAKE IT TO THE WILD WILD WEST :biggrin:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 5 2010, 10:10 PM~18241387
> *IT WAS A MERCURY MONARCH AND I GOT A PIC OF IT DOING MORE THAN THE LAST CAR YOU BUILT...........LMAO.....J/K......NO BUDDY IN 92 I HAD A 2 DOOR COUPE FRONT AND BACK.....THAT WAS BEFORE I EVEN MET THE ROYALS I WAS FUCKIN WITH BIG BIRD TONY AND THE ROLLER ONLY OF THE JASON CHINNERY DAYS :wow: ....JUST A LITTLE LV HISTORY LESSON
> *


well i was in rollerz only with jason chinnery...when he had the silver elco...and as a matter of fact when royals wouldnt let me in with my 62 wagon.....i got slimer and if i recall slimer had a rollerz only plaque in it...and chuco used to hunt for that car...i been around a loooooooooooonnnngggg time too o.j


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Aug 5 2010, 09:22 PM~18241506
> *well i was in rollerz only with jason chinnery...when he had the silver elco...and as a matter of fact when royals wouldnt let me in with my 62 wagon.....i got slimer and if i recall  slimer had a rollerz only plaque in it...and chuco used to hunt for that car...i been around a loooooooooooonnnngggg  time too o.j
> *


NEVER SAID YOU WERENT PIMP....WHEN I WAS FUCKIN WITH THEM IN LATE 92 HE HAD A SILVED MINI TRUCK WITH A BLACK SAFARI TOP.....I NEVER JOINED JUST HUNG OUT BUT WHEN I MET DAVE AND THE BOYS IN 93 IT WAS ALL OVER THOSE FOOLS WERE OFF THE CHAIN AND IT WAS A NO BRAINER FROM THERE :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Aug 5 2010, 10:11 PM~18241398
> *ON THE REAL I DO HAVE A PIC OF THAT MERCURY DOING ABOUT 30" I WILL POST THE PIC IF I CAN FIND IT....ALL STOCK LOCATIONS AND PURE POWER.... :wow:
> *


pure Harbor Freight pumps at it's finest


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2010, 11:58 PM~18242615
> *pure Harbor Freight pumps at it's finest
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2010, 12:58 AM~18242615
> *pure Harbor Freight pumps at it's finest
> *


hahahaha i can do better with my wenie pumps.......


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:drama: back to the dark side oj.. :cheesy:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

PRO HOPPER X1 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theheckler76 (May 20, 2008)

> well i was in rollerz only with jason chinnery...when he had the silver elco...and as a matter of fact when royals wouldnt let me in with my 62 wagon.....i got slimer and if i recall  slimer had a rollerz only plaque in it...and chuco used to hunt for that car...i been around a loooooooooooonnnngggg  time too o.j
> [/quote
> Hey boss... This is what what it lookd like when a ROYAL has it tho... :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theheckler76_@Aug 10 2010, 04:39 PM~18277680
> *quote=RIDIN FOR LIFE,..... as a matter of fact when royals wouldnt let me in with my 62 wagon.....i got slimer and if i recall   slimer had a..........
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT WHEN THE GUNZ LEASED FOR THAT WEEK FROM PAPO HE PAINTED THE FRAME CONSTRUCTION ORANGE AND CHANGED THE NAME FROM SLIMMER TO SHERBERT :wow: LMAO....HECKLER I KNOW YOU GOT A PIC OF IT BEFORE YOU GAVE IT THE FACE LIFT UP TOP


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Damn ****** r writing full blown novals up in the bitch. Sounds like
they need to let the rides talk .... Inches make sice to me . Now get some ???


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## trokezonly (Mar 25, 2010)

what is the legth of your wammy pump ??? im try-n to hide one under my truck bed ....


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

AND JERRY LAMM MAKE SURE YOUR REGAL IS OUT HERE.....SINGLE PUMP....I WANT MY GET BACKS......DONT FORGET...JUST PULL UP


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Are you guys ever going to start selling those gold and chrome battery terminal with the allen head set screw in them. Those were the shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Aug 20 2010, 05:40 PM~18365281
> *AND JERRY LAMM      MAKE SURE YOUR REGAL IS OUT HERE.....SINGLE PUMP....I WANT MY GET BACKS......DONT FORGET...JUST PULL UP
> *


U HAVE ANOTHER CAR BESIDES THE 6 BATT :dunno:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2010, 01:45 AM~18373843
> *U HAVE ANOTHER CAR BESIDES THE 6 BATT :dunno:
> *


nope re did my rear end......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Aug 22 2010, 09:47 PM~18380082
> *nope    re did my rear end......
> *


so it aint street no more :dunno:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 22 2010, 11:01 PM~18380198
> *so it aint street no more :dunno:
> *



no im street just drop downs....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Aug 24 2010, 08:18 PM~18398085
> *no im street    just drop downs....
> *


so u still runnin 6 or u went up ???


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 25 2010, 11:00 AM~18402072
> *so u still runnin 6 or u went up ???
> *


still runnin 6.....


and did that guy not even put white walls on that


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Aug 26 2010, 08:44 PM~18416718
> *still runnin 6.....
> and did that guy not even put white walls on that
> *


JERRY WILL CHOP U UP THEN :0


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 26 2010, 10:26 PM~18418073
> *JERRY WILL CHOP U UP THEN  :0
> *


AGAIN.....................


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0


----------



## ogbankroller (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by konehead910_@Aug 25 2010, 04:07 PM~18403652
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn the white wall crisis has already hit  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557946


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 27 2010, 11:29 AM~18420941
> *AGAIN.....................
> *


NOT THIS TIME CHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Aug 27 2010, 01:43 PM~18421874
> *:0
> *


*THIs AINT the *** magic room!!!!! FUCK *** MAGIC AND all its crew!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2010, 05:04 PM~18423726
> *THIs AINT the *** magic room!!!!! FUCK *** MAGIC AND all its crew!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANGELBOY (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 27 2010, 08:42 PM~18424706
> *
> *


 *You the homie...but fuck FMH
*


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 27 2010, 12:29 PM~18420941
> *AGAIN.....................
> *




sorry not this time./...........


----------



## konehead910 (Jun 2, 2010)

PROHOPPER BABY  :happysad:


----------



## dropnstylez (Mar 7, 2010)

hey just checking on an order i placed on the 20th. Order number is 78. Figured after a week it should have been shipped already, but it still shows procesing


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

PRO HOPPER X1 X702 :biggrin:


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

I was looking to get some juice in my car. 1979 Lincoln Mark V. Weights about 4900lbs with me in it. I was looking at Prohoppper Pro X F/B/S/S 2P/4D system w/ 6 batteries. NOT looking to bouce or to 3 wheel. Here is where the noob questions start.

It asks me Pumpheads gears. The standard is #8. Is that good enough or should I go more. #10 or #13. I figure #8 should be fine. No idea what this is.

Next is cylinder size. What would you recomend for the front/back size? Standard is 6/6. A friend told me I should do 6/8. What do you think? 

As for front cups I was wonderng if I shoulld do regular cups or deep cups. Whats the difference beside the phyiscal aspect. As for the back I plan on doing powerballs with reverse cups for the coilover style.

Now Springs. What weight should I order? with a hyro setup the car will be over 5000lbs and not looking to have a bouncy ride. Can I order 2 springs and cut them to fit all 4?

I think thats all my questions for now.
Thanks for any info!


----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

WHERE IAS PROHOPPPER.. US CANADIENS HERE HAVE BEEN TRYING TO CALL NON SOTP EVERYWEEEK. CAN NEVER GET A HOLD OF THEM. YOU GUYS DO DEAL WITH CANADA NO MORE. MY FRIEND IS A DISTRIBUTOR AND HE STILL CANT GET A HOLd OF YOUR GUYS. WE HAVE TAKEN ARE BUSINESSS SOMEWHERE ELSE TO GET SETUPS BECAUSE WE NEEDED PARTS FOR A SHOW HERE ON THE 26th AND COULD NO GET A HOLD OF YOU GUYS. AND IF WE DID YOU WOULD SAY YOU WOULD CALL BACK AND NEVER DO WE BEEN TRYING SINCE JUNE OR AUG. WHATS GOING ON. I NEED LIKE 4 SETS OF CYLINDERS AND TWO KITS. WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH THIS SALE GO SOMEWHERE ELSE..


----------



## DR.Luxurious (Aug 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Sep 21 2010, 12:24 PM~18622540
> *WHERE IAS PROHOPPPER.. US CANADIENS HERE HAVE BEEN TRYING TO CALL NON SOTP EVERYWEEEK. CAN NEVER GET A HOLD OF THEM. YOU GUYS DO DEAL WITH CANADA NO MORE. MY FRIEND IS A DISTRIBUTOR AND HE STILL CANT GET A HOLd OF YOUR GUYS. WE HAVE TAKEN ARE BUSINESSS SOMEWHERE ELSE TO GET SETUPS BECAUSE WE NEEDED PARTS FOR A SHOW HERE ON THE 26th AND COULD NO GET A HOLD OF YOU GUYS. AND IF WE DID YOU WOULD SAY YOU WOULD CALL BACK AND NEVER DO WE BEEN TRYING SINCE JUNE OR AUG. WHATS GOING ON. I NEED LIKE 4 SETS OF CYLINDERS  AND TWO KITS. WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH THIS SALE GO SOMEWHERE ELSE..
> *


Ya I will be going with BMH for my stuff since pro hopper has apprently zero customer service.


----------



## lowrider63 (Apr 4, 2006)

BIG THANK'S TO Mac at ProHopper Hydraulics 

FOR HELP ME AND NICK FOR ALL THE SUPPORT

THANK'S LATER / JOKAIM ROLLERZ ONLY SWEDEN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BMW740i_@Sep 25 2010, 10:54 PM~18662752
> *Ya I will be going with BMH for my stuff since pro hopper has apprently zero customer service.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: BAD IDEA BEN THAIR DID THAT NO GOOD BUDDY


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i wondered where pro hopper had gone why are they not sponsoring the forum no more kinda makes you wonder :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D LV (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG D LV_@Oct 17 2010, 02:22 PM~18834193
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad: BAD IDEA BEN THAIR DID THAT  NO GOOD BUDDY
> *


ttmft for pro hopper :biggrin:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

just checkin in to say whats up pro hopper. give me a call when u get a min armin!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

Whats up with the Prohopper Web Site not working????? Its been a week already!!!


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

wtf... my homie has been waiting a month already for some damn cylinder seals... All I can say is wow... wtf happened... :0


----------



## madhopper1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dam by all the bad feed back and poor customer service im going with black magic or lowlife! Thank god theirs other hydrualic co. that give a dam!!!  :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by madhopper1_@Jan 24 2011, 09:29 PM~19688548
> *Dam by all the bad feed back and poor customer service im going with black magic or lowlife! Thank god theirs other hydrualic co. that give a dam!!!   :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Is Pro Hopper still around???? :dunno:


----------



## BAYSICK (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jan 25 2011, 12:57 AM~19690547
> *Is Pro Hopper still around???? :dunno:
> *


 I need some info about this piston pump I bought and never could get it to work right...:0


----------



## caddyryder10 (Aug 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jan 25 2011, 12:57 AM~19690547
> *Is Pro Hopper still around???? :dunno:
> *


x2 i calld severall times no answer and website down...?wtf


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by caddyryder10_@Mar 19 2011, 12:00 PM~20128890
> *x2 i calld severall times no answer and website down...?wtf
> *


PRO HOPPER SACO MOTORS. 818 471-5820


----------



## hopndropdownunder (Mar 7, 2008)

pro hopper still hittin switches???
i'm lookin for some reverse flow cylinders??


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Any news on prohopper? There website is totally out now... anybody know anything?


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

i dont know exactly all the info, but word is that pro hopper, now is doing installs but not really selling anything unless they have some parts left over but mostly from what i understand they arent selling kits anymore.


----------



## hoppn cubanito (Mar 13, 2010)

I passed by the sign out infront says PRO X on it.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Damnn... they had some good deals.


----------

